# A Seca no Algarve na década 70 do séc.XIX



## Vince (19 Nov 2010 às 15:47)

A Seca no Algarve na década de 70 do séc. XIX



> *«Os infelizes filhos do Algarve perseguidos da maior adversidade de que não há memória»
> (Câmara de Silves, 18 de Junho de 1878)*
> 
> ....
> ...


Fonte: Barlavento


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2017 às 22:37)

Sobre a seca de 1875 no Algarve:

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2017/06...75-ou-o-retrato-social-e-economico-da-regiao/

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2017/06...onomico-da-regiao-lagos-monchique-e-portimao/

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2017/06...economico-da-regiao-lagoa-silves-e-albufeira/

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2017/06...-social-e-economico-da-regiao-loule-e-tavira/

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2017/07...o-faro-vila-real-de-santo-antonio-e-alcoutim/

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2017/07...giao-castro-marim-e-que-licoes-foram-tiradas/


----------

